# SXL - Southern Cross Media Group



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

Southern Cross Media Group Limited (SXL) invests in media and owns two major assets: Macquarie Southern Cross Media - Radio and Television and a number of American local newspapers through 100% ownership of American Consolidated Media (ACM). MMG's investment mandate is wide, requiring investments to be media assets with stable earnings and cash flow, strong market positions, barriers to entry and potential for further earnings improvement. MMG is externally managed by MMML for a Base and Performance fee.

http://www.scmediagroup.com.au


----------



## notting (24 August 2011)

Another undervalued media stock reporting well today up over %6.
Fully franked 10% dividend.
Revenue from ordinary activities was $492.8 million in the year to June, up 21 per cent from the previous year.
Final dividend of three cents per share was declared, taking the full year pay out to 10 cents, up from 9.7.
Tiss the Season to be Jolly tralalalala Lalala la.
All we need now is for the Christmas carols to start playing.


----------



## notting (30 September 2016)

Long time no play but in hard short today.
It ran up from 1.60 to 1.68 ish due to nine rumblings.  Wrong way.
Basically ran up from a dollar on speculation nine would buy it.
Nine bought a 10% stake and joined up some media contracts.
Nine just dumped that 10% stake at $1.55 plenty of down space to a $1.


----------



## greggles (28 June 2018)

Southern Cross Media Group has formed a nice uptrend in the last few months, moving from a low of $1.02 in early April to a high of $1.33 today. It appears to have broken through resistance at $1.30 and is closing in on its 12 month high of $1.40.

Volume is subdued but steady, which could point to a lack of sellers and buyers chasing them to pick up the shares. This is looking like it could get past $1.40 in the short term, but it may consolidate further between $1.30-$1.40 before doing so.


----------



## jbocker (30 October 2020)

I am tipping this for the ASF competition, but really it is a longer term investment for me. I wonder and imagine that with Victoria's Covid battle  turnaround and people getting back to work and a potentially more positive outlook  there might be a change of heart for SXL services.
Current price is well down from pre Covid prices. No recovering bounce back like many other stocks.
Just a punt on a sharp increase but I really expect slow and steady.
I bought some for the longer hold.


----------



## jbocker (24 November 2020)

I was worried about the consolidation of shares giving the shares more price to drop with. However It has been very progressive in price since the consolidation, thankfully. If it keeps going I might sneak a top 3 place in the monthly tipping comp albeit there is lots of stiff competition.


----------



## jbocker (24 November 2020)

Last 5 days have been great for SXL.
Looking at the 10 year chart maybe still some way to go.


----------



## Boggo (24 November 2020)

Weekly chart.

(click to expand)


----------



## Craton (30 January 2022)

With debt refinanced till Jan 2026 and the upcoming 24 Feb 2022 release of financial results for six months ending 31 December 2021, plus the appearance that the SP is coming off recent lows, am expecting these to be positive hence, is my Feb 2022 stock tip.


----------

